# Article: Celtics Roster Review



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Celtics Roster Review
Michael Kieler (STING)

July 13th 2002 -- The Celtics are coming off an incredible season in which star Paul Pierce ranked #3 in the NBA in points per game, leading the Boston Celtics to a 49-33 record and finishing as the number 3 team in the east. Fellow All-Star Power Forward Antoine Walker contributed as well, completing the second highest scoring tandem in the league behind only Kobe and Shaq. Veteran point guard Kenny Anderson had a remarkable playoff performance, and center Tony Battie showed signs of major improvement. So what does the future hold for the Boston Celtics? Plenty. The signing of undrafted rookie point guard Omar Cook should provide help in the aging backcourt, and former Wake Forest star Darius Songaila could develop into a monster inside. 

My View: 

*PG*: Kenny Anderson has played in the league for 11 years now and is definitely past his prime. Tony Delk who has played 6 years, has shown that he is a solid point guard, but the Celtics want more than that. Lately rumors of a trade involving Pacer’s rookie Jamaal Tinsley have surfaced, and the Celtics would be more than happy to acquire this young star. Tinsley would be an excellent fit for the Celtics style of play. An outstanding defender and passer, he has already broken the Pacer’s all-time assist record, and he did it his first season in the NBA. But until a trade occurs, I’m going to have to go with Delk as the starter. *STING PG: Tony Delk* _GRADE: B-_ 

*SG*: The Celtics find themselves in a jam here. With their lack of a true shooting guard, the Celtics have resorted to moving natural small forward Paul Pierce to the shooting guard position. Although he was successful in the transition, he would play much better at the SF position. Portland shooting guard Bonzi Wells has been selected by the Celtics as a possible trade option, but until something works out, The Celtics must keep Paul Pierce at the shooting guard position. *STING SG: Paul Pierce* _GRADE: A_

*SF*: The Celtics find no shortage of players at the SF position even with star Paul Pierce moved to the 2. Rodney Rogers provides a banger inside as well as a legitimate outside and midrange threat. Eric Williams also exhibited his athleticism during the 2001-02 season, where he proved that he was a prospect for starting SF as well. One of last years lottery picks, Kendrick Brown didn’t have much of a chance to show his skills behind Williams and Rogers, but should get more playing time this year. The Celtics have it made at SF. *STING SF: Rodney Rogers* _GRADE: B_

*PF*: All-Star Antoine Walker takes control of the Celtics frontcourt, with his unique style of play. A very versatile player, he is a threat shooting from everywhere on the floor, and is an excellent passer as well. He might have more success at the SF position because of his excellent speed, but he has proved he can hold his own in the front court. Rookie power forward Darius Songaila can also provide some help on the bench as a change from last years slight lack of depth at the PF position. *STING PF: Antoine Walker* _GRADE: A-_

*C*: Tony Battie contributed to the Celtics team with 6.9 points per game, 6.5 rebounds per game, and .91 blocks per game in 24.6 minutes. He showed signs of excellent play inside the paint, and is an outstanding mid-range shooter. I expect him to make a breakout season next year and give the Celtics the push they need to improve their record further. Backup center Vitaly Potapenko also contributed 4.6 points per game, 4.4 rebounds per game .4 assists per game in 17 minutes. *STING C: Tony Battie* _GRADE: B_


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Very nice article and I like the subject matter with the grades given out for each of the starters. I really like that format for judging the past season and then tieing it in with what might transpire this off season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Great article, I enjoyed every second of reading it. But one thing I didn't like is that you gave Walker a A- and Pierce a A, without Twan we wouldn't be near the playoffs, Thanks to him we have made the greates comback in NBA history.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Walker seems to be the glue for that team. I remember how he literally screamed at Pierce in the huddle that he could and should step up during that comeback and Paul did just that. Walker seems to be able to lead without being the first option on that team, which is really a marvelous trait, as he encourages Paul & the others to play up to & beyond their abilities.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Good Job-:yes: 

My favorite articles are the ones that have the grading's of the players.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*looks good*

I like the grades but the only thing that is suspect is Rogers starting at small I thing keeping Williams is better suited to start at small I dont think Rodney can stick with quicker smalls. EW was a good starter especially in the playofffs. I would also have Jamal start at the one becuase that way you could keep Tony coming in at point and 2 off the bench. He would supply the Bench scroing becuase Jamal just doesnt have a scoring mentallity especially compared to mister 53pt tony delk. Also Rogers can come off the bench to spell Walker, Battie or Williams anyone gets in a jam and if he starts at SF then his versatility wont be an asset anymore.


----------



## havok106 (Jul 12, 2002)

*OK how about grades for the new team?*

First lets take a look at the current depth chart.... (assuming they do get "I LOVE" Walter back and they sign some pg to the vet min).

PG - Shammond Williams/ Delk/ Bremer/ some vet for the minimum? Damone Brown? EricStrickland? 
SG - :sigh: Eric Williams (sg/sf which ever he starts at paul is the at the other and either way eric sucks)/ Kedrick Brown
SF - Paul "the TRUTH" Pierce/ Walter?
PF - Antoine/ Battie/Songalia
C - Baker/ Battie/Bruno Sundov

OK... yikes. I'm more worried about our depth at SG/SF, than point. Toine can play point some, and between the three/four of mediocre pg's we have it will be ok. If we can get strick to take the mininmum and start him at the 2, then i like it a lot better. williams could win 6th man. so could battie. i'm not that worried about baker, i won't boo him until he plays bad in the east. i'll give him 10 games. after i may start booing and asking for wallace's head on a spike.

PG - B-/ C+
SG - C
SF - A
PF - A-
C - B


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Baker is not a center.

PG:Tony Delk
SGaul Pierce
SF:Antione Walker
PF:Vin Baker
C:Tony Battie


That looks better.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Baker is not a center.
> 
> PG:Tony Delk
> ...


He can play center in the East. Jermaine O'Neal did it, the first half of the season for the Pacers.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

PG-Delk
SG-Pierce
SF-Walker
PF-Baker
C-Battie

This lineup gives the Celtics a lot of size and a more spread out offense.

Walker, I think, is better suited for the SF. Many of his shots come from downtown, and a quality low post presence in Vin Baker may give him open looks. 

For the Celtics to be successful next year, the players have to know their own roles. Paul Pierce is #1, Walker is #2, and Vin Baker has to realize he's #3 and won't go any higher.


----------

